# Big Book of Super Powers



## Esiminar (Aug 3, 2002)

Are you acepting power submisions for this?

If so then I have several ideas for additions to some in FCtF and a couple of new ones.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2002)

We are - in fact I'll be announcing it tomorrow!


----------



## Esiminar (Aug 3, 2002)

In that case I'd better get them written up presentably.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2002)

Well, wait to see what we're asking for, exactly, and how we want it.  We're just hashing out the details now, but (no promises that this will remain the case) it's looking at being either an NPC or a template which uses two new powers or a new power and a new superfeat (of course, it can still use old powers, and you're free to add new enhancements/restrictions to those).

We'll have decided fully by tomorrow!


----------



## Malacoda (Aug 4, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *We're just hashing out the details now, but (no promises that this will remain the case) it's looking at being either an NPC or a template which uses two new powers or a new power and a new superfeat (of course, it can still use old powers, and you're free to add new enhancements/restrictions to those).
> 
> We'll have decided fully by tomorrow! *




Sorry, but I am confused. Are you saying that instead of putting out a big book of powers you are going to be putting out a book of NPCs or templates, which will have new power descriptions for each?

If so... ick. That doesn't spound like a good idea at all. It mixes product type, which seems like it will turn some people off. Plus, it makes it harder to reference. Skipping around between NPC or template writeups to find new powers sounds like a large pain in the arse, especially during play.

Why not a book of new powers, with templates and characters in the back to demonstrate the powers in use? That seems much more practical and useful, both during play and character creation.

A big book of new powers is a guaranteed new sale for me. A mixed book might not be. I might then just stick with making up my own. 

Just my two cents...


Leroy Van Camp III 
malacoda@velocitus.com

"Where you come from is gone. Where you thought you were
going to weren't never there. And where you are ain't no
good unless you can get away from it."

              Ministry, "Jesus Built My Hotrod"


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2002)

Malacoda said:
			
		

> *Why not a book of new powers, with templates and characters in the back to demonstrate the powers in use? That seems much more practical and useful, both during play and character creation.
> 
> *




That's exactly what it is.  We'll be using a lot more of the powers than the NPCs, but some of the wierder powers will be illustrated in use with an NPC.


----------



## Malacoda (Aug 4, 2002)

Ahhh, that sounds great. I envisioned a book with an NPC or template per two pages, with all the new powers interspersed within these NPC's or template's descriptions. That would be... ewww.


Leroy Van Camp III 

"Where you come from is gone. Where you thought you were
going to weren't never there. And where you are ain't no
good unless you can get away from it."

              Ministry, "Jesus Built My Hotrod"


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2002)

Just a bump for this, to show that I'm back in town, so people can freely send me submissions or questions now.  The email address is RangerWickett@hotmail.com  and if you want to see the rules for submissions, find them here:

http://www.d20reviews.com/bits/bigbook.doc


----------

